

Ask HN: Self-Hosted Development Team Tools - pr1001

Assuming that you were to self-host all the tools for your development team (and yes, I know this is a big assumption), what tools would you use? I&#x27;m thinking things like a web frontend to source code repositories, issue tracking, continuous integration, IRC, etc.<p>Following on this, if there was a single package or virtual machine image that would install and setup all these tools up with reasonable defaults (especially integrating with each other), a la MAMP&#x2F;XAMPP, would you use it?
======
karolisd
[https://github.com/fzaninotto/uptime](https://github.com/fzaninotto/uptime)
\- A remote monitoring application using Node.js, MongoDB, and Twitter
Bootstrap.

[https://github.com/cantino/huginn](https://github.com/cantino/huginn) \-
Huginn is a system for building agents that perform automated tasks for you
online. They can read the web, watch for events, and take actions on your
behalf. Huginn's Agents create and consume events, propagating events along a
directed event flow graph. Think of it as Yahoo! Pipes plus IFTTT on your own
server.

~~~
pr1001
While both tools are nice, do you think they're part of the core toolset of a
development team? Both strike me as things you'd want later, once you have
your own service live.

------
orchdork10159
[https://pancakeapp.com/version4](https://pancakeapp.com/version4)

Don't let the version 3 fool you. Version 4 is phenomenal, and it will
definitely replace any systems you currently have for time tracking and/or
invoicing.

------
slenk
GitLab has a self-hosted version that you can install on your own server,
which I think has everything but tasks.

[http://gitlab.org/](http://gitlab.org/)

~~~
pr1001
Yes, GitLab's pretty good. It has per-project (that is, per repository)
issues/tasks, but not ones that span several projects.

------
tmwh91
Phabricator is pretty awesome, it's a web fronted to source code, issue
tracking, chat, etc.

And to the second question - yes probably!

~~~
michaelbuddy
thanks so much for sharing phabricator. that is really sweet.

~~~
pr1001
And it has a hilarious website!

~~~
jameswyse
Even babies and dogs can contribute.

